# Acrobat zeigt nicht Ebenen des PDFs an!



## OmniBrain (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo
ich habe ein recht nerviges Problem:
Ich benutze PS CS4 und speicher meine Datei als Photoshop PDFs mit Layers angekreuzt und Kompatibiliät auf Acrobat 6. So sollte es eigentlich mit den Ebenen funktionieren. Die Datei ist auch deutlich größer und die Ebenen sind auch drinnen, wenn ich es wieder mit PS öffne, aber der Acrobat Reader 8 und der Acrobat Pro 9 zeigen in der Ebenen-Liste keine Ebenen an. Ich könnte ausflippen 

Ich hoffe hier weiss einer was zu tun ist! Danke!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juni 2009)

Hi,
Ebenen sind im PDF erst ab Version 1.5 erlaubt. Und können im Acrobat erst seit Version 8 verarbeitet werden.
Also solltest du nicht auf Version 6 reduzieren.

Gruß

PS: Das Thema passt aber besser in den DTP Bereich.


----------



## smileyml (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

meines Wissens stellt die PDF-Version 1.5 die Acrobat-Version 6 dar?!

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut.
Man muß aufpassen das man einen Unterschied in Layern und Ebenen macht.
Mit Layern ist das PDF Dokument aufgebaut. Möchte das jetzt nicht im Einzelnen Erklären.
Hast du mal versucht das ganze mit PDF 1.7 für den Acrobat 8 auszugeben?
@Marco:Und du hast recht mit dem Acrobat 6.

Edit: Hab das jetzt auch mal ausprobiert und hab genau das selbe Problem wie du? Da muß ich nochmal aschauen ob mir dazu noch was einfällt.

Gruß


----------

